# Probleme ZR Race 8.0



## Alechsej (14. März 2011)

HI,
ich habe seit etwas mehr wie einem Monat ein Race 8.0, 
bin bis jetzt eigenltich ziemlich zufrieden damit, blos die Bremsen machen mir etwas Probleme, erstens sie quietchen ziemlich, aber da kann man wohl blos was mit neuen Belägen machen. (Bis jetzt ca 300-400km gefahren)

Ein großes Problem ist jedoch, dass die vordere Bremsscheibe an der Fox Gabel schleift, und egal wie genau ich das Vorderrad zentriere oder sonst was es wird nicht besser, nach 20 km fahren liegt die Bremsscheibe wieder an. (das laufrad ist ebenfalls fest angezogen)

hier ein Foto















Was mit noch etwas komisch vorkommt ist, dass die hintere Scheibe weiter innen abgenutzt wird, wie die Vordere,

Bild:








Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps ?


----------



## donprogrammo (14. März 2011)

Sind bei der Bremsscheibe unterlegscheiben drunter? dass die zu nah an die Gabel kommt darf sonst nicht passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alechsej (15. März 2011)

ist centerlock an einem mavic crossride laufrad, ich kann da garnicht einsehen ob da unterlegscheiben sind,


----------



## joscho (15. März 2011)

Das sieht nach 6-Loch auf Adapter (http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/product_info.php?info=p13374_Mavic-Centerlock-Adapter.html) aus. 
Vorne: 
Adapter aufschrauben und sitzt der Scheibe und des Adapters kontrollieren.
Hinten: 
Sieht so aus als ob der Bremssattel zu tief sitzt. Vlt. hat jemand die Unterlegscheiben vergessen. Die Scheibe scheint am äußeren Rand einen merkwürdigen Abrieb zu haben. Kann aber auch am Bild liegen. Schleift die Scheibe irgendwo?

Schwer zu beurteilen aus der Ferne und bei den Bildern. Da Bremsen nicht völlig unwichtig sind würde ich mal zu einem Händler vor Ort gehen. Mal drauf schauen lassen kann nicht die Welt kosten.


----------



## Alechsej (15. März 2011)

Ja außen sind ebenfalls Bremsspuren sichtbar, das sieht wohl wegen dem Blitz so aus.


----------



## joscho (15. März 2011)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es Dir hilft, aber ich habe mal Bilder meiner Elixir gemacht:


----------



## Alechsej (20. März 2011)

HI, 
hab ein neues Problem, 
mein vorderes Laufrad lässt sich in fest Eingespanntem zustand irgendwie "wackeln".

Jedenfalls wenn ich Den Lenker halte und die mit einer hand das Laufrad packe und links/rechts wackele, hört man ein knacken und es fühlt sich so an als ob das Rad  /Achse spiel hat.
Am hinterrad habe ich das Ganze ebenfalls probiert, doch das Rad blieb auf seiner Position. 

Aufgefallen war mir das ganze beim Bremsen


----------



## Kesaro (21. März 2011)

Na dann ab in die Werkstatt und die Nabe checken lassen.


----------

